
Undistract-me Notifies You When Terminal Commands Are Completed - pratyushmittal
http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/notifies-terminal-commands-completed-undistract-me.html
======
mooism2
This won't work if your shell is, say, running in a tmux session on the other
side of a ssh connection.

I think I want a pair of escape sequences that will cause a terminal to
display a message à la growl (i) unconditionally; and (ii) when the receiving
terminal is not being watched.

